# Bucking horse



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Your on the right track not letting him just go home when he has his temper tantrums. I am going to suggest try heading him off before he starts his tantrum. Keep his mind busy while your riding him. Do serpentines down the trail, hop over logs, circle around trees, two track, essentially anything you can do to keep his mind on you. Horses can only focus on one thing at a time if you keep asking him to do things he cannot think about getting worried and having a tantrum. When he speed walks don't try to stop his feet moving, he is telling you he needs to move, use it to your advantage, say ok you need to walk faster/trot do the things I listed above. When you feel him relax loosen your reins and let him walk, if he starts trotting again you have him do serpentines for a while. Make the right thing easy and the wrong thing difficult. If he does try to buck bend his head around and yield his hind end with lots of hustle, then go back and ask him to go forward like nothing happened. It will be a lot of redirect, release the pressure, redirect and so on, you may only get one or two strides and then have to redirect but it will get easier and he will figure it out. Stay consistent so he learns what to expect, he will come to realize staying relaxed and quiet is not such a bad thing. One day your going to be going along and realize what a great ride your having and realize how far you and he have come.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It would be really nice if you could get somebody to ride along with you a few times on a seasoned trail horse. It would help give him confidence.


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

I agree with Celeste. Horses get really comfortable in their habits and if he's 14 and only ever had a fence around him or other horses and the barn nearby this will be a whole new world. 

If you can get someone with a steady horse you can bounce off of for a while it'll make more of an impression on him than you fighting with him and having half success. Especially if you aren't comfortable and confident on your own to MAKE him go and make him do what needs to be done a friend leading the way will help both of you relax.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

My old showing gelding, Casper, is about the same. He was only an arena horse and throws tantrums on the trails, from bucking to rearing when you don't allow him to go back home. He also demands that he runs up and down hills and starts getting really upset when you don't allow him to do so. 

I think the best thing you could do is get two trail buddies and put your horse in the middle. This way, he gets used to being out in the open, and there's not much of an option of going backwards or flying forwards for him. His buddies will also encourage him to stay calm. 

Definitely right on not letting him go home when he gets that way!


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't have access to trail ride with someone else regularly, unfortunately...

If this continues to persist, I will seek help or find someone to ride with. He's a GREAT boy, and I'm thankful he isn't worse than he is. He's doing well considering his past and the fact that he is alone out there for the first time. We have had a few more incidents like the ones above last week, but I kept turning him sharply and he couldn't do anything. I think he will continue to improve the more time we spend outside. He's learning that he can't get away with anything.


----------



## Kia98 (Aug 1, 2013)

Good job not taking him home, as he could take that as a reward, but if you are a "beginner" rider as you say, you should take someone advanced with you on your trail rides. That should he you feel more secure.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I have had some luck with giving a horse a good reason to want to go out on a trail, at least in the begining. 

I suggest you carry some treats, an apple, carrots or whatever. Ride or walk him to a nice cleared area with grass, get off and give him some treats and let him graze a bit. Maybe even brush him and just give him lots of attention if that is what he likes. 

When you get back to the barn, just turn him out or put him up or whatever. just try not to give him the attention directly after a ride. Tie him up for a while or something. 

Anyway, very shortly, he should associate trails with fun, food and attention and will be eager to go out and reluctant to return. 

If trail riding turns into a battle, which it sounds like where you two are heading, he won't want to go.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree with others that you did well in not immediately turning around and going home. Then when you got home, he had to work a bit more. Great going. I also agree with AnitaAnne - give him some downtime on the trail somewhere. After the downtime, don't head right back, keep going and then when you're ready go back.

I don't agree with what you did with yanking and yelling after you dismounted. Timing is everything - I wonder if he associated that discipline with the bucking? I actually rather doubt it. I would have stayed on him after he settled down, walked a few steps and then stopped and just stood in one place. Walked a bit again (even in circles), and stopped. In my mind, this helps to get his settled while still being the one in control.


----------



## Bajacookiedough (May 1, 2014)

Getting off when they buck just rewards them for bucking. I understand you didn't want to land on your ankle but just don't get in a habit of getting off as soon as your horse bucks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Err... What makes you think not getting off was an option


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Animals don't understand delayed correction. Was he acting up _while_ you got off him and you had to yank on the reins to stop him, or did he allow you to dismount? If you got off him while he was stopped and then corrected him, you had already missed the opportunity to discipline fairly. 

The best way I was taught to deal with acting up is to match the horse's level of activity and get "big and loud," and then as soon as the horse thinks about quieting down, _immediately_ get quiet yourself to give release. (Obviously this isn't an emergency fix, but it sounds like your horse wasn't going crazy, just being bratty). If he wants to trot, I'd make him move laterally and be loud about it with voice and body cues, and then as soon as you can bring him to a walk, reward him by becoming still and relaxed. My current trainer works this way, and it has been by far the best way of fixing behavior issues that pop up with my horse, who can be a fair bit of horse sometimes and often escalates when corrected.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

It is hard when we get frustrated or angry to keep our emotions in check. I think you were right in not going back to the barn right away.

I don't agree with yelling and yanking the reins. Horses don't understand our language so yelling has no effect except to add more fear in them. Yanking the reins can really hurt their mouth. I think most people get in that same situation at some point. I'm no exception but we are just human. 

Just try to remain calm and relaxed if he acts up. If you raise your energy, it just adds to his.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

He associates home with the good life and he has no intention of leaving that behind so here's something you can try. Take a pan and put a handful of grain, carrots, whatever and place it not quite as far as where he starts to act up. You're leading him at this point. Before you take him back, drop another handful in the tub. Then walk him back. Now, move the tub another 50' farther away. He'll probably be moresinterested in where you're taking the tub than going back. Drop the treat in and take him back. Then go back and let him have the treat. That's it for the first day. The second day walk him to the pan and let him have his treats and move it farther, another 100' farther. Drop in the treats and walk him back. He can't have the treat when you drop them in, it's just saving you extra trips. He had to go back home before coming for the treats. Now go move the pan a few hundred yards farther away. He knows the game now and should be interested in finding the treats. Drop more only this time when you take him back saddle him up and mount up and see where he wants to go. When he finds the pan and has his treat gently coax him on a little farther. If he hesitates, take him back. He'll want to stop and lick the pan and that's ok. At least he's not hurrying home. You might want to dismount here so he doesn't always associate home as the place you get off. Your lessons will be short but often that can be more successful than lengthy ones. Before you ride, set two pans out. The first will be the farthest one and the second will be that much farther away. When you get to the first, when he's finished, reach down and offer him a treat from your hand. Do the same at the second pan. Now he's learning there are two sources of treats. By now he should feel quite relaxed and that is what you want. After the second pan see if he is willing to search for another. As he's walking offer him a treat from your hand. If he's willing go a little farther then turn him for home and let him lick the pans again. You've created something nice away from home and you've helped him build his confidence. Sometimes, leave his halter and lead on under the bridle and when you've gone farther than before, dismount and allow him to graze for as long as you want. One young gal set a goal, a lake about 3 mi away. Everyday she lead her horse to the lake and both enjoyed a picnic lunch. After several weeks of this she got on her unbroke horse and rode it home. The horse was so familiar with the routine it didn't mind her riding it home.


----------

